# Going crazy!



## joshrwtn (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys just seeing if anybody’s even still monitoring this thread. I have a 2010 Routan SE and aside from higher than normal oil consumption and occasional rough shifting, it’s fine. Couple days ago it was raining as I drove somewhere and when I reached my destination my wipers stopped in the top position and now they won’t turn on, also at the same time my left power door unlock feature has disappeared. If I hit lock on the key fob or the panel the doors all lock fine, but if I hit unlock on the key fob or the panel the driver side does not unlock. Any ideas on what could be the cause of that? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Can't speak to the door lock, although it sounds like an actuator issue if I had to hazard a WAG.

My original wiper motor went bad a couple years ago, and I had it replaced with a A-1/CarDone cheap after-market because the OE wasn't in stock and I was on my way out of town for a roadtrip. The cheap after-market lasted a little over 12 months (just out of warranty) and went out on me on the interstate at highway speed during a blinding deluge. It was junk. I highly recommend replacing a bad wiper motor with the OE to be on the safe side (Mopar part# 5113043AB). Check RockAuto.


----------



## joshrwtn (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I just thought it was strange that the wiper issue and the doorlock issue started at the same time, so I’m not sure. Is it common for wiper motors to just up and quit one day without any signs of a problem prior? They had never acted up before, that’s why I was not thinking that it was the motor. I appreciate any insight you can give me


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Not sure I can really help you, but I can say that both times the wiper motor went bad on mine it just upped and quit. No signs of problems beforehand. First time I think it one of the wipers went wonky and stopped. Worked before. Then it didn't. Had the motor replaced with cheap Chinesium part (probably A-1 CarDone but I'm not certain what the shop used). That one died in the middle of using it during a heavy rainstorm. Wipers worked on low, as the rain picked up I clicked to high and they stopped straight-up during the storm. Wouldn't come back on when I switched back to low or turned off/on. That was it. Could only get it to work a little bit if I manually/physically hand-turned the wiper arm after turning the switch on from the stalk (while parked, obviously). After that failure i replaced the whole assembly with Mopar OE. Oddly, the whole assembly incl. new motor was cheaper than just the OE Mopar motor, which is also available with different part number. You have to cross-reference looking up Chrysler or Dodge to get the Mopar options on RockAuto.com.

The A-1 CarDone entry on RockAuto has a trouble-shooting guide that you might try taking a look at. Click the "Info" button and a new window will pop up. There is a small trouble-shooting chart on the last page of the Installation Guide. There is also a separate link for Trouble-shooting, which is really just checking that the motor is properly grounded at the harness and ground strap at engine block. I can't link to it b/c it opens separate PDFs, but try looking here: https://www.rockauto.com/en/moreinfo.php?pk=1820900&cc=1444235&jsn=384 and click the INFO button.

I think the lock issue is just coincidence. I don't think it would be a fuse or relay issue because it is locking but not unlocking. Those would be in the same electrical path. I think the actuator is probably sticking and needs replacement, but that is a total WAG. That is how they go bad on B5 Passats, but VW uses completely different locking mechanism designs. Just an example though....


----------

